# Suche gutes Buch zu Access 2007 / 2010 - hauptsächlich Programm / Formulargestaltung



## Matze7 (24. Februar 2010)

Suche ein Buch, was sich vor allem mit der Programm / Formulargestaltung befasst, also wie man Access (die vorhandene Datenbank) dann auch als eigenes Programm selbstständig laufen lassen kann und wie man da hin kommt.
Also die Oberflächengestaltung, Verknüfung von Abfragen und Formularen über Buttons und deren Befehle. (wenn ihr wisst was ich meine)

Kennt da jemand was passendes?


----------



## Drogist (25. Februar 2010)

Speziell zu 2007/2010 habe ich noch nichts literatur-mäßiges an Bord, aber ich bin immer sehr gut mit den Büchern von "MS Press" gefahren. Gut verständlich, wenig "Überhang" und sehr schöne Referenzen, die in manch einem andern Buch fehlen.

Ach ja, frage gerne mal in diener Stadt- Gemeindebücherei nach, die können praktisch jedes Buch zur Ausleihe besorgen. ISBN und das läuft, dauert nur bis zu 4 Wochen. Und wenn du eine Uni oder Hochschule in der Nähe hast, die haben das gewiss vorrätig zu hineinschauen und schmökern.


----------



## Drogist (25. Februar 2010)

Sorry, doppelt abgesandt 
@ Mod: bitte löschen


----------

